# Sells bees in Nebraska?



## 6e

I had a lady pm me about a man that sold them really good honey bees out of Nebraska, but I lost her pm. If you know of someone? We lost most of our nasty bees over the winter and are down to one, maybe two hives at best. We need a bee that can withstand these cold winters but one that will produce and is docile. These bees didn't produce anything and we've been having to feed them all winter. They've been a real pain in the neck. 
So, I guess we're going to start over, but we sure don't want to have the same problem. So, if anyone knows of anyone close to us that sells GOOD bees, will you let us know? We'd rather pick-up as opposed to having them shipped.
Thanks


----------



## Citychick

I'd love to hear about someone in Nebraska who is selling bees also. We are just getting started!


----------



## 6e

Well, we found someone selling packages in MO for $80 a package. And there's one in OK selling nucs for $100. We may just get packaged bees this year from Better Bee I think unless someone knows someplace cheaper that's trust worthy. We got burnt pretty bad with nucs last year.


----------



## Natalie Rose

Check with Michael Bush, he is on this site and he has a great website.
He would know who to go to.
He was selling queens but his site says he won't be doing so this year.
He is from Nebraska and keeps alot of bees though so he may have some insight on where to go in your area.

Check out his website, its a wealth of information.

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## rb30909

We have been buying our package bees and supplies from Draper's Super Bee in Auburn Nebraska for about four years. They are truly nice folks and we have been very happy with everything we have purchased there. 
Draper's Super Bee Phone 402-274-3725


----------



## Michael Bush

The same shipment of bees arrives at Charlie Simond's (Honey Bee World) in Bennet (near Lincoln). If that's closer for you. In recent years packages have gone down in quality everywhere... Charlie also sometimes has hives for sale. If you're closer to the middle of the state I think Chandler has nucs for sale sometimes. If you join the NBA (Nebraska Beekeepers Association) you'll find listings for nucs in the newsletter and sometimes someone has a hive for sale.


----------



## 6e

Thank you for all the input and suggestions!!


----------



## beerancher

6e said:


> Well, we found someone selling packages in MO for $80 a package. And there's one in OK selling nucs for $100. We may just get packaged bees this year from Better Bee I think unless someone knows someplace cheaper that's trust worthy. We got burnt pretty bad with nucs last year.



If you dont mind me asking where did you get the nucs last year


----------



## 6e

I honestly have no idea as it was all done through a friend of a friend.  It was supposed to be a joint venture that didn't go well at all, so this year we're all doing our own thing instead of partnerships.


----------



## 6e

We found bees. Thanks to everyone for their help. I think next winter, if it gets this cold, we'll be over wintering inside a barn instead of them trying to make it outdoors.


----------



## beerancher

6e said:


> We found bees. Thanks to everyone for their help. I think next winter, if it gets this cold, we'll be over wintering inside a barn instead of them trying to make it outdoors.



You should be able to winter bees in kansas out doors with no problem no matter where you get your bees. You just need to make sure they are healthy going into winter and have enough stores and young bees to make it through the winter. Putting them in a barn or in a building can creat aditional problems that could keep them from making it


----------

